# High pH



## nicksf2000 (Sep 13, 2004)

My 55g tank was setup about 5 days ago and the pH has slowly been rising from 7.8 (my tapwater is 7.8) to about 8.2 now. I would like to know how I can fix this and what is causing it. I have silica sand from home depot, som fake plants, some rocks that were boiled and a decent amount of driftwood. The driftwood is from the ocean (saltwater), Pacific to be exact







and I think that this might be the cause. It was bleached twice, soaked in water 2 times with dechlorinator and 2 times without over the course of a week, so it is clean. There are no inhabitants yet so maybe that matters but I would like to have a pH of 7.8 or lower, neutral would be best, before I add anything. Thanks for you help! -Nick


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

it most likely is your substrate.
I get 7.4 or so out the tap water and when it hits my tank its at 8 
its a bit high but its stable as can be.yet higher ph is more toxic with a bit ammonia its not as bad if it is steady


----------



## nicksf2000 (Sep 13, 2004)

So silica is known to increase pH? This is brand new substrate, washed very well. Is it going to lower over time as the filters continue to clean everything out or what? Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Perhaps there is some limestone (calcium carbonate and magnesium carbonate) in with the silica sand. That will raise your pH.

Sometimes it takes a little while for tapwater to reach a final pH as it reaches equilibrium with the atmospheric gases. For example, carbon dioxide will become carbonic acid in water.

Estes makes an epoxy-coated gravel that is completely inert and will not raise your pH.

I don't know why people insist on bleaching wood. What could be so dangerous on the wood that it needs to be sterilized. The wood came from the beach, not the floor of a San Francisco bath house.


----------



## nicksf2000 (Sep 13, 2004)

I was just told to bleach it, but yes, valid point. Would the bag have said that there was limestone in it? Because I looked over the whole thing and didn't see anything of that nature. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

nicksf2000 said:


> I was just told to bleach it, but yes, valid point. Would the bag have said that there was limestone in it? Because I looked over the whole thing and didn't see anything of that nature. Thanks for the help!


No, it may be just a contaminant in the stone they used to make the sand , but i don't know anything for for. It's just a guess.

Also, if there is bleach leaching out of your wood, that may also raise your ph -and poison your water. Household bleach (sodium hypochlorite) has a pH of 11.

Do you have any fish in there?


----------



## nicksf2000 (Sep 13, 2004)

No, not yet, I'm just beginning the fishless cycle. These readings were taken before any ammonia was added.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Could be the rocks that you added also. Remove them and do a 100% water change and see what happens.


----------



## nicksf2000 (Sep 13, 2004)

I would but I've just started the fishless cycle and that will remove all my ammonia, right? Should I just wait 'til the cycle is over then remove them and do that water change?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Since you already started the cycle I would then remove only the rocks. Your tank will stbilize as it becomes established and in time your pH will decrease unless there is something else in there that is raising the pH


----------

